# paphiopedilum delenatii trio



## Hakone (Nov 30, 2008)

paphiopedilum delenatii forma album













paphiopedilum delenatii vinicolor











paphiopedilum delenatii


----------



## jblanford (Nov 30, 2008)

Those look real good, I'm sure you'll posting more when they bloom, thanks. Jim.


----------



## Sangii (Nov 30, 2008)

looking good !


----------



## P-chan (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't wait to see the blooms!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

The look promising! Can't wait to see them fully open!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2008)

You do so well with these delis Hakone. Congrats!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 2, 2008)

It will be great to see all three blooming together!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey! Where are our bloomin' photos!?! oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Hey! Where are our bloomin' photos!?! oke:



Patience...


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2008)

Hakone, Are you going to do any breeding with these guys??


----------



## Hakone (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello Eric and SlipperKing,
please around patience, delenatii is not so far


----------



## Hakone (Dec 5, 2008)

Quadro (paphiopedilum delenatii semialbum) would not like 






but cinqo (paphiopedilum delenatii type china) wants however :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2008)

Those are some really nice deleis but are you going to breed on with the bloomers? I would like to see what comes of alba X vini. Of course, good record keeping would have to be followed.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

Are these from Popow?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes Sir


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

Man, next time he comes to this area I hope he brings some nice stuff like those.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2008)

he's got Corybas...
(click me)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

Whew, that was dangerous!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 5, 2008)

So exiting!!!!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice if there were no borders, as far as shipping orchids is concerned???


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

Borders? We don't see no stupid borders!?


----------



## Potterychef (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool link and nice looking plants, Hakone. My albas are just sitting there, doing nothing. Keep us posted as they open. Doug


----------



## Hakone (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, how weird is this! Virtual [vicarious] frustration!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2008)

very good!!! some to open very soon! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2008)

I find I have the patience of a hungry Alaskan mosquito!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I find I have the patience of a hungry Alaskan mosquito!!!


:rollhappy:

Beautiful little fuzzy buds!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2008)

Dang! Hakone that is one TALL pot!oke:

Kidding to the side, your delenatii alba is looking so beautiful!! I need a measurement after she is completly open, please.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2008)

surely going to be a very, very nice one!!! Jean (I ordered one from Franz Glanz, and hope he still has some  )


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice! Is it all the way open?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2008)

Pure beauty in pure white!!!!It is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 20, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Pure beauty in pure white...


and an yellow dot on it's face (staminode). Needless to say it's a beauty - congrats Hakone.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 20, 2008)

GuRu said:


> ..and an yellow dot on it's face (staminode). Needless to say it's a beauty - congrats Hakone....



I confirm this!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 20, 2008)

:clap: :clap: SUPER !!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 20, 2008)

Stunning !!!! It's a beauty !!!!!


----------



## Elena (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## nikv (Dec 20, 2008)

very beautiful !!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Nearly perfect!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 21, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Dang! Hakone that is one TALL pot!oke:
> 
> Kidding to the side, your delenatii alba is looking so beautiful!! I need a measurement after she is completly open, please.



Hallo Slipperking,
6 cm


----------



## Hakone (Dec 24, 2008)

paphiopedilum delenatii vinicolor


----------



## Paul (Dec 24, 2008)

nice cherry pouch!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2008)

It's Santa Claus! Ho! Ho!.....what a beauty!!


----------



## Hien (Dec 24, 2008)

Just gorgeous.. gorgeous.. & gorgeous.
:sob::sob::sob:
:sob::drool::sob:
:sob::sob::sob:
Wonder if a chinese version will suddenly be discovered  or will we have to wait a few generations for the making? I am kidding of course.


----------



## john mickel (Dec 24, 2008)

*vini*

where did the vini-colour come from -j


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice. How sad it is that when Popow offered me V. dunkel a few years ago I wasn't really into Paphs! :sob:


----------



## Elena (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks good, got to get me one of these


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2008)

john mickel said:


> where did the vini-colour come from -j


It was once dunkel (german word for vini I am told) now it has been formally discribe as a varity and the discription is "vini color". Personally I liked dunkel better


----------



## nikv (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice!

By the way, I believe "dunkel" means "dark" in German, but I'm sure our German colleagues will correct me if I'm wrong. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Hien (Dec 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Nice. How sad it is that when Popow offered me V. dunkel a few years ago I wasn't really into Paphs! :sob:



Who would have thought that one day the GNYOS show is no longer.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 25, 2008)

nikv said:


> ..By the way, I believe "dunkel" means "dark" in German, but I'm sure our German colleagues will correct me if I'm wrong....



Nick, you're German is perfect, no correction necessary. 
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Hakone (Dec 25, 2008)

Flowers 7 cm in diameter





delenatii forma album : flowers 7 cm in diameter


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 25, 2008)

both are beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> both are beauties!!!! Jean



For sure!

The dunkel almost looks like it has a picote edge around the white.


----------



## nikv (Dec 25, 2008)

Very, very nice! Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2008)

For a second there I thought those were outside; and I was going to have to shoot myself!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## John M (Dec 27, 2008)

Both flowers are awesome!


----------



## Sangii (Dec 27, 2008)

very nice delenatiis


----------



## Hakone (Jan 1, 2009)

paph. delenatii in bud


----------



## Hakone (Jan 1, 2009)

paph. Ho Chi Minh in bud


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice Hakone The HCM might be double huh? I just bought a "eyelash" of a dunkel for 80 bucks. I hope I can keep it alive!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 21, 2009)

delenatii and delenatii vinicolor






delenatii


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2009)

Hakone, Yours all bloom so much earlier mine. I have 4 maybe 5 all in early bud.


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2009)

nice blooms!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2009)

That vini is COMMANDING! Look at me! :drool: :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice I want to get a vinicolor and some more mature delenatiis. F-in' system admins, it only took 4 tries to see both photos!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Eric, Glenn (Piping Roc) has eyelash size dunkels (vinicolor) for 79.95. Go for it!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like the shape and the coloring of all those delenatii flowers!!! The buds of mine are not yet visible Rick!  Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> I really like the shape and the coloring of all those delenatii flowers!!! The buds of mine are not yet visible Rick!  Jean


Damn! they're a com'in!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm a little confused. There is a photo of a del in bud on January 1; is that the same one bloomed out on the 20th?!?!?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm a little confused. There is a photo of a del in bud on January 1; is that the same one bloomed out on the 20th?!?!?



Hello Eric, 

delenatii is 5.12.2008 in bud


----------



## Elena (Jan 21, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> I really like the shape and the coloring of all those delenatii flowers!!! The buds of mine are not yet visible Rick!  Jean



No buds on my Parvis either yet oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2009)

Phew! For a minute there I was afraid that some plant growth inducing nuclear cloud had drifted West from Chernobyl! Maybe to exact fitting revenge on someone I know _*[knew]*_ from Berlin!  


Hakone said:


> Hello Eric,
> 
> delenatii is 5.12.2008 in bud


----------

